# intel gma 4500hd and 3d acceleration

## fau

Hello,

I've been running gentoo linux for few months and I haven't been concerned with games performance until now. However I tried to play quake live today and I got only half fps I used to get on the same machine on windows. I suppose it has something to do with video card settings in kernel/xorg.

I have following options enabled in my kernel under device drivers ---> graphic support:

Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i915 driver) ---> i915 driver (& default modesetting)

/dev/agpgart (AGP Support) ---> Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

Lowlevel video output switch controls

and some misc options considering fb, backlight etc.

Here is my xorg.conf (is there an option to make an expandable code sections on this forum?):

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "TabletPC"

   Screen      "Laptop Screen"   0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option      "DontZap"   "Off"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "TabletPC LCD"

   DisplaySize   262 163

   Option      "DPMS"      "On"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "intel GM4500 HD"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName   "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID      "PCI:0:2:0"

   Option      "XvMC"      "On"

   Option      "Monitor-LVDS1" "TabletPC LCD"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Laptop Screen"

   Device      "intel GM4500 HD"

   Monitor      "TabletPC LCD"

   Option      "RandRRotation"      "On"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      24

   EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth      16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth      8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth      4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth      1

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode      0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

#   Option      "Composite"   "On"

EndSection

```

And finally glxinfo output:

http://www.faltec.kgb.pl/glxinfo

Do you have any suggestions on how to improve it's performance?

----------

